

Nik Cubrilovic Omnidrive lesson - bootload
http://claycook.wordpress.com/2008/10/16/nik-cubrilovic-omnidrive-lesson/

======
gstar
I accept that sometimes some people have problems with communicating when
there's a crisis ... it could be pride, or maybe deep personal problems that
can just cripple them and make them feel unable to face the world.

But what you don't do is take a 100k investment, spend it all, and then
effectively ignore that portion of your life (and moreover, everyone else's)
while you just carry on. And post it all on the net.

That's just flagrant, and disrespecting society to be honest.

Nik had the potential to be a lasting media darling. In the Aussie IT scene
entrepreneurs with charisma are thin on the ground and even with a failed
startup under his belt he would have had an enviable reputation. He probably
would have found himself sitting on boards as a non-executive director, or
having VCs tripping over themselves to be a part of his next venture.

The lesson: be respectful in business.

------
bootload
This saga has been going for a while. The back story is here ~
<http://flickr.com/photos/bootload/2913315731/>

